

NY Major Bloomberg explains that "0" is an even number - davidf18
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/05/storm-aftermath-live-updates-5/#zero-may-be-a-strange-number-but-its-not-odd

======
lignuist
To most people zero equals to "nothing" - something you usually don't try to
divide. No wonder, that most people struggle when they are asked, if it is odd
or even.

------
byoung2
It is clear to mathematicians, but maybe not so clear to citizens. Better to
make it clear. Does new York have personalized plates, and how would they be
handled?

~~~
bonesinger
Vanity plates that don't have numbers are considered odd-numbered plates.

------
oakwhiz
Most people assume that an even integer is an integer whose least significant
digit in base 10 is from the set {0,2,4,6,8}

------
B-Con
When in doubt, be as explicitly clear as possible. There was no harm in his
pointing out something obvious.

